# Pimple that won't go away



## nikky (Dec 18, 2009)

OK ladies. you know those pimples that you get when it's about that time for your cycle to start? well anyway, I got one on my cheek about 2 weeks before mine started last month and it is still on my cheek. Although it has gotten smaller it won't go away plus my skin is super oily I always have to have a hanky or piece of paper towel to keep wiping the oil off my face through out the day. Any advice?


----------



## patsluv (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you using any acne cream like Benzoyl Peroxide? It makes pimples go away faster. Try Clean &amp; Clear Persa Gel 10.


----------



## nikky (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok I will try it. I thought that stuff never worked and plus I never had to use any type of acne products because I have always had clear skin besides the 1 or 2 pimples you get during that time of month but they normally went away right after. This pimple is getting on my nerves.


----------



## lolaB (Dec 18, 2009)

Cleanse with a high-foaming cleaser, it will get rid of your excess oil. I'd just use a spot treatment for the stubborn pimple, since your skin is clear otherwise, and moisturize with an oil control moisturizer.


----------



## beautybuff (Dec 18, 2009)

Try a matte powder concealer - it will take the shine off! Or use blotting papers.


----------



## nikky (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know why my face gets so OILY! But I do know that it keeps my skin looking younger but instead of sweating when it's hot my face gets even more oily. Sometimes I feel like I can fry some chicken wings.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2009)

Spot treatment, for the pimple, mine's lavender essential oil. Blotting papers are magical, and really inexpensive so they're easy to throw in your purse for whenever you need them. I also like rice powder to set my foundation and keep the oiliness away.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 18, 2009)

sounds mad, but as a quick fix, toothpaste will draw out the excess oil from the pimple and give it a head so you can either squeeze or let it come out naturally.


----------



## nikky (Dec 18, 2009)

I use to have about 5 thousand packs of oil blotting paper when I was a teenager but I use to just stare at them like what are they here for now I wish I had them. I don't know why I haven't thought of toothpaste as a quick fix. thanks Ladies.


----------



## Galia (Dec 19, 2009)

I can also recommend spot treatment for the pimples, but lavender essential oil does not work for me... I was using Patchouly (Dark) EO, it's really good... You can also try "Spot cleanse acne prone skin" from Lush. I've made the Homemade version of the last one, it works, but Patchouly is better...


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 19, 2009)

MY MIRACLE PIMPLE PRODUCT!!! zapzyt maximum strength. its so amazing as a spot treatment. but i have to be careful because its really strong... the one i carry around with me everywhere because its not so strong and i can put it on throughout the day is clean &amp; clear mark treatment


----------



## nikky (Dec 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Galia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can also recommend spot treatment for the pimples, but lavender essential oil does not work for me... I was using Patchouly (Dark) EO, it's really good... You can also try "Spot cleanse acne prone skin" from Lush. I've made the Homemade version of the last one, it works, but Patchouly is better... I bet it smells good to.

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MY MIRACLE PIMPLE PRODUCT!!! zapzyt maximum strength. its so amazing as a spot treatment. but i have to be careful because its really strong... the one i carry around with me everywhere because its not so strong and i can put it on throughout the day is clean &amp; clear mark treatment Where do you get zapzyt from???


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 21, 2009)

zapzyt- you can get it at any well stocked drugstore like cvs or walgreens


----------



## nikky (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok thanx brewgrl.

I tried the wash and the toothpaste and it got smaller but there is still some stuff in there that won't drain and it has a scalp on it now it looks like there is a mole on my cheek.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 21, 2009)

toothpaste only works to draw out the stuff inside, if you've got all you can get out of it there's no point trying that again.. maybe lavender oil time?


----------



## Karren (Dec 21, 2009)

I use an tripple antibiotic cream and it usually goes away in a day or so....


----------

